# Are there any apps that can help me to learn to play the piano?



## dashasauline

Hey everyone! I recently started taking piano classes, but I noticed that most of the time it's quite uncomfortable to carry my books or laptop with me. I heard you can use some apps on your iPhone to actually learn some stuff or at least, have some practice. Has anyone of you ever had an experience with those? Could you pls share?


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood

Hi, good on you! There are plenty of apps out there, here is the first one I thought of;








Learn How to Play Piano Online - Piano Learning App | flowkey


Learn all there is to know about notes, chords, and the proper technique ✓ 1500+ songs from beginner to pro level ✓ Get started today and play your first song.




www.flowkey.com


----------



## Fantastico

I think it's deeply unrealistic to expect an app to help you to learn the piano. What do you expect it to do? Learning any subject ultimately comes from within you - it requires hard work and a good teacher to help develop certain core aspects. Apps can never provide the tailor-made advice or feedback that you need to progress. They also encourage lazy mental processes by pretending to offload the hard work to the app.

Modern technology can be put to great use though. It is now possible to become encircled by the piano universe by watching so many of the great pianists (on youtube for example). Doing this will have a noticeable impact on your playing and will be infinitely better and more efficient than using some sort of app.

There is a program called MobileSheets which is useful for storing and reading sheet music on tablets.


----------



## mikeh375

My advice would be not to sacrifice the best way to learn because of the inconvenience of carrying a few things. Have you spoken with your piano teacher about this or do you mean you want to learn more theory? There are some good books free online I'd reccomend for harmony, counterpoint et al but I'm sure you know that one to one with a good teacher is the only way to avoid bad habits in your piano playing and for you to progress according to your needs and ability.


----------



## dashasauline

Otis B. Driftwood said:


> Hi, good on you! There are plenty of apps out there, here is the first one I thought of;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn How to Play Piano Online - Piano Learning App | flowkey
> 
> 
> Learn all there is to know about notes, chords, and the proper technique ✓ 1500+ songs from beginner to pro level ✓ Get started today and play your first song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.flowkey.com



Thank you! I also searched and bumped to this only list: 7 Best Piano Apps for Android & iOS | Free apps for Android and iOS - do you think I can select smth decent from it?


----------

